# http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chandra_Levy



## Gunny (May 17, 2010)

Chandra Levy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

uh huh.  Apologize for THIS, losers.


----------



## JBeukema (May 17, 2010)

What's with the thread title?


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2010)

After the shock of 9/11 wore off a bit, I thought that Gary Condit was probably the only American who saw a grain of positive about that day.


----------



## Gunny (May 17, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> What's with the thread title?



RIF.  Welcome to Reading Is Fundamental


----------



## JBeukema (May 17, 2010)

Gunny said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > What's with the thread title?
> ...



Haven't you edited peoples' titles when they made the title a URL in the past?


Are you drinking today, Gunny?


----------



## xotoxi (May 17, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Chandra Levy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> uh huh. Apologize for THIS, losers.


 
Why are you trolling with old news?


----------



## geauxtohell (May 17, 2010)

What do I need to apologize for this time?


----------



## xotoxi (May 17, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> What do I need to apologize for this time?


 
You killed Chandra Levy.


----------



## Care4all (May 17, 2010)

illegal immigrant is the real suspect.....wonder what has come of him?


----------



## geauxtohell (May 17, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Chandra Levy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



Wait.  I think I figured it out.  This is in the illegal immigration section.



> Police interviewed Ingmar Guandique, a Salvadoran illegal alien who had been previously convicted of assaulting two other women in the same park where Levy's remains were found. District of Columbia police chief Charles H. Ramsey called him a "person of interest." Police administered a polygraph test, which Guandique passed.
> 
> The Levy homicide remained listed as a "cold case" until March 3, 2009, when the Superior Court of the District of Columbia issued an arrest warrant for Guandique.[9] On Wednesday, April 22, 2009, Guandique was charged with Chandra Levy's murder.[10] On his arraignment, where Guandique pleaded 'not guilty', a trial date was set of January 27, 2010.[11] The start date was moved to Oct 2010 due to evidence processing errors.[12]



So an illegal immigrant is charged with Levy's killing and we all need to apologize for that.

Why we need to apologize?  You got me.


----------



## strollingbones (May 17, 2010)

the first accused is found to be innocent but we are certain the mexican did it?


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> the first accused is found to be innocent but we are certain the mexican did it?


Salvadoran, not Mexican.


----------



## strollingbones (May 17, 2010)

well si a brown person but my point should not be lost....he has not been found guilty


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 17, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> What do I need to apologize for this time?



At least you admit to being a loser.


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> well si a brown person but my point should not be lost....he has not been found guilty


Not all Mexacans are 'brown'.  Not all Salvadorans are 'brown', either.


----------



## JBeukema (May 17, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> the first accused is found to be innocent but we are certain the mexican did it?








Even Al Sharpton scoffs at your racebait.


----------



## Ravi (May 17, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...


I think Gunny believes that this man is a murderer simply because he's an illegal immigrant.


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

Si modo said:


> After the shock of 9/11 wore off a bit, I thought that Gary Condit was probably the only American who saw a grain of positive about that day.



In the US maybe.... in Britain..... Jo Moore, Special Advisor the PM Tony Blair said "Today would be a good day to bury bad news."

Stupid girl.


----------



## Luissa (May 17, 2010)

I don't get who is suppose to be apologizing here?


----------



## hjmick (May 17, 2010)

Care4all said:


> illegal immigrant is the real suspect.....wonder what has come of him?



Trial postponed until October. Newsbusters had some mention of him today. Something about media outlets being unwilling to refer to him as an "illegal immigrant." I saw it on my way through my usual morning links check, it come right after HuffPo...


----------



## Modbert (May 17, 2010)

Shouldn't we wait until you know, he's found guilty before asking for apologies?


----------



## Luissa (May 17, 2010)

Looks like we should have done some research!!!



> President Bush decided to grant TPS status to illegal aliens from El Salvador on March 2 of last year after meeting with Salvadoran President Francisco Flores. According to a 1990 immigration law, the attorney general can certify illegal aliens as eligible for this status whenever he determines "they are temporarily unable to return to their homelands" because of a war or natural disaster. In January and February 2001 there were earthquakes in El Salvador that killed hundreds of people. Bush determined that TPS status should be extended to Salvadoran illegal immigrants as a means of providing additional financial aid to the stricken country. "This will allow them to continue to work here and to remit some of their wages back home to support El Salvadors recovery efforts," Bush said at the time.
> 
> A few days after the Presidents decision, Atty. Gen. John Ashcroft issued regulations indicating that any Salvadoran who had been in the United States before February 13, 2001 could apply by September 9, 2002 to stay in the U.S. under TPS. While their TPS application were pending, they could apply for permission to legally work in the United States. Ashcroft estimated there were 150,000 potential applicants for the program.
> 
> ...


----------



## geauxtohell (May 17, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > What do I need to apologize for this time?
> ...



Dammit.  I thought I was going to get away with it.

I apologize.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 17, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > What do I need to apologize for this time?
> ...



Says the guy who has a picture of himself in a sleeveless shirt in his profile pic.

I just don't know if I can live with myself now.


----------



## Luissa (May 17, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Gosh, you are such a loser!


----------



## geauxtohell (May 17, 2010)

Luissa said:


> I don't get who is suppose to be apologizing here?



If you have to ask, it means it's you.

Now, apologize for killing Chandra Levy like a good girl.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 17, 2010)

Luissa said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



I know.  I thought I was going to get away with the whole thing too, until this thread compelled me to apologize.


----------



## Luissa (May 17, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> luissa said:
> 
> 
> > i don't get who is suppose to be apologizing here?
> ...



*bring it!*


----------



## Luissa (May 17, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Well since I am a liberal, I guess I will allow you to get away with it.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 17, 2010)

Luissa said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > luissa said:
> ...



Oh, it's already been broughten.

Now, c'mon.  You know you were there.  In fact, I think every liberal on this board killed Chandra Levy in our own little way.

In my defense, I was really hammered at the time and am now going to treatment.


----------



## Ravi (May 17, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Looks like we should have done some research!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heh...no wonder he isn't being called an illegal alien by the media...the media is shielding Bush.


----------



## Luissa (May 17, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like we should have done some research!!!
> ...



maybe Gunny wanted Bush or the people who voted for Bush to apologize?


----------



## Luissa (May 17, 2010)

I do have to say Bush did help with illegal immigration, he HELPED ruin the economy.


----------



## Ravi (May 17, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


That means Gunny wants Gunny to apologize.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 17, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Ad Hominem? Is that all you got? Hey you're the one that seems to think the question was directed at you. He was asking the losers, you responded and you personally attack me for calling attention to it.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 17, 2010)

WIKIPEDIA?


lol, don't you know you can edit that?

christ, liberals are fucking morons.


----------



## xsited1 (May 17, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Chandra Levy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> uh huh.  Apologize for THIS, losers.



Sure!  Blame it on an illegal immigrant!  That's what murdering Democratic politicians do!!!

!


----------



## geauxtohell (May 17, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You're fucking kidding, right?



> Hey you're the one that seems to think the question was directed at you. He was asking the losers, you responded and you personally attack me for calling attention to it.



Yeah, that's what you did.  You "just called attention to it".  Frankly, I could care less what kind of insults people want to toss out.  However, it's just funny when someone who likes to chuck insults can't tolerate being insulted back.

But, good luck with that, and (as my old PSG used to say), I hope your shirt is able to grow sleeves soon.


----------



## xotoxi (May 17, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


 
Thank you for your honesty.


----------



## xotoxi (May 17, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


 
You're right!






Pretty fuckin' gay, if you ask me!


----------



## Luissa (May 17, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Chandra Levy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



Got proof of that?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 17, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



I never kid the mentally challenged. 




It just isn't right.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 17, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Good picture of what an honest man looks like. Don't be a hater xotoxi!


----------



## xotoxi (May 17, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


 
I'm not judgin'...


----------



## Luissa (May 17, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Were you on he Marriage Ref last week? The Marriage Ref - Robert and Don--Secrets of Sticking Together - Video - NBC.com


----------



## xotoxi (May 17, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...


 





Yep.  Just need the hat.


----------



## Luissa (May 17, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



It looks just like him!


----------



## Luissa (May 17, 2010)

And congrats to Lonestar for winning the arguement on the Ref! 
HOw was the second honeymoon?


----------



## geauxtohell (May 17, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I never kid the mentally challenged.
> 
> It just isn't right.



Speaking of retarded........

Was the term "ad hominem" just some "fancy latin phrase" you thought you'd toss out to sound smart without actually knowing what in the fuck it meant?

BTW, what are you doing on here when the sun is out?  Don't you have livestock to attend too?  I know when I was in agriculture, we didn't spend much time indoors.

Or are you just all hat and no cowboy (and/or sleeves)?


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



Can't go judging on a board, now can we?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



Never heard of it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 18, 2010)

I love it!! All the personal attacks means that none of you have the intelligence to debate me on the merits of the topic. I pwned each and every one of you liberal fucks!!!  hahahahahaa......

But please attack away, 'cause that's all you liberal idiots got.


----------



## Angelhair (May 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Looks like we should have done some research!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_And the present administration just extended this TPS for another 18 months.  But wait.....Bush is NOT our president - OBAMA IS!! So I guess that makes it okay._


----------



## editec (May 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> I don't get who is suppose to be apologizing here?


 

Apparently  somebody named "loser" needs to apologise.

Makes zero sense to me, too.


----------



## xotoxi (May 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I love it!! All the personal attacks means that none of you have the intelligence to debate me on the *merits of the topic*. I pwned each and every one of you liberal fucks!!! hahahahahaa......
> 
> But please attack away, 'cause that's all you liberal idiots got.


 
Okay.  Please expand on the merits of the topic of this thread.  I (and many others) have yet to see them.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 18, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > I love it!! All the personal attacks means that none of you have the intelligence to debate me on the *merits of the topic*. I pwned each and every one of you liberal fucks!!! hahahahahaa......
> ...



Too late, you've already shown that you're not interested in having a rational discussion. You may as well continue with your trolling.


----------



## jillian (May 18, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Shouldn't we wait until you know, he's found guilty before asking for apologies?



I'm not sure what there is to apologize for anyway. I always thought Gary Condit was badly treated.

And if the illegal immigrant is guilty, I'm not sure what the relevance is either. I seem to recall most murders in this country being committed by people who are born here.

*shrug*


----------



## geauxtohell (May 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I love it!! All the personal attacks means that none of you have the intelligence to debate me on the merits of the topic. I pwned each and every one of you liberal fucks!!!  hahahahahaa......
> 
> But please attack away, 'cause that's all you liberal idiots got.



Are you seriously this fucking stupid?  You opened this thread with personal attacks.  Then you whined when others started personally attacking you.  Now you are going to claim victory on a topic that no one really knows what the fuck is about?  

Whatever gets you through the night "All hat".


----------



## geauxtohell (May 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Too late, you've already shown that you're not interested in having a rational discussion. You may as well continue with your trolling.



Something tells me when it comes to you, logic, and merits it's always going to be "too late".

Yes, that was a personal attack.


----------



## Luissa (May 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I love it!! All the personal attacks means that none of you have the intelligence to debate me on the merits of the topic. I pwned each and every one of you liberal fucks!!!  hahahahahaa......
> 
> But please attack away, 'cause that's all you liberal idiots got.



what argruement is that? YOu mean the OP, because it was attacking liberals.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 18, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > I love it!! All the personal attacks means that none of you have the intelligence to debate me on the merits of the topic. I pwned each and every one of you liberal fucks!!!  hahahahahaa......
> ...



I'm not nor have I ever whined. I was actually humored by your childish attacks. It reminded me of the fourth grade, which was probably the hardest four years of your life.

Fact is I started off with an observation of your own acknowledgement of being a loser. And yes I am victorious in this exchange for the simple fact that you do not possess the wit nor wisdom to engage in an honest debate.  You even admit to not knowing what the topic is about, but I'll be kind enough to tell you that it is about an illegal alien accused of killing Chandra Levy. 

You may go about your trolling now.


----------



## Luissa (May 18, 2010)

Angelhair said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like we should have done some research!!!
> ...



Um..... I don't care that Bush did it either... 
YOu might want to look who was throwing stones in this thread. I was just simply pointing out, that Gunny was trying to blame liberals, while this has nothing to do with them.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > I love it!! All the personal attacks means that none of you have the intelligence to debate me on the merits of the topic. I pwned each and every one of you liberal fucks!!!  hahahahahaa......
> ...



Where did I mention argument or if you prefer your language "argruement"? Fact is there was no argument, your fellow idiots insisted on personally attacking me instead of engaging in actual debate.


----------



## xotoxi (May 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


 
I see no problem trolling in a thread that was initially started as a trolling thread.


----------



## xotoxi (May 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> You even admit to not knowing what the topic is about, but I'll be kind enough to tell you that it is about an illegal alien accused of killing Chandra Levy.


 
Then who is it that is supposed to be apologizing?

Do you feel the need to apologize everytime a white cowboy kills someone?


----------



## geauxtohell (May 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I was actually humored by your childish attacks[/B]. It reminded me of the fourth grade, which was probably the hardest four years of your life.
> 
> Fact is* I started off with an observation of your own acknowledgement of being a loser*. And yes I am victorious in this exchange for the simple fact that you do not possess the wit nor wisdom to engage in an* honest debate.*  You even admit to not knowing what the topic is about, but I'll be kind enough to tell you that it is about an illegal alien accused of killing Chandra Levy.
> 
> You may go about your trolling now.



Damn you are stupid, All Hat.

I am beginning to see why you spend your days inside instead of outside with the livestock.

You got sick of the cows outsmarting you, huh?


----------



## geauxtohell (May 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Where did I mention argument or if you prefer your language "argruement"? Fact is there was no argument, your fellow idiots insisted on personally attacking me instead of engaging in actual debate.



Here comes the WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAmbulance again.

You know, if you opened this thread with an actual point, then you might have one now.


----------



## Luissa (May 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Um... YOu were the one who attacked GTH to begin with. 
And what was there to debate? The op called people losers, didn't back up his claim, and it was un clear who the op was even attacking. 
Quit being a baby!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 18, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



From everything I've seen from you, every thread is a trolling thread. You may as well admit it, trolling is all you do.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 18, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > You even admit to not knowing what the topic is about, but I'll be kind enough to tell you that it is about an illegal alien accused of killing Chandra Levy.
> ...



I have no idea who the he was wanting an apology from, however numbnuts thought he was talking to him and perhaps he was.

I don't make apologies for anyone or anything.


----------



## jillian (May 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



starting a thread by demanding an apology from "losers" is anything but a troll?

really??? 

lol.. too funny.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



That was an attack? He admitted to being a loser I called attention to that fact and you call that an attack? Well if you say so.

The op wasn't attacking anyone, he stated "apologize for this losers" and you call that an attack?

Damn you people are truly stupid. It would be sad if it wasn't so damn funny.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 18, 2010)

jillian said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



Not funny.  Just really, really stupid.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> That was an attack? He admitted to being a loser I called attention to that fact and you call that an attack? Well if you say so.
> 
> The op wasn't attacking anyone, he stated "apologize for this losers" and you call that an attack?
> 
> Damn you people are truly stupid. It would be sad if it wasn't so damn funny.



So seriously.   How many head of cattle are you running out there in Texas?  4?  5?  It can't be that many with all this free time on your hands.

I grew up on a farm and we ran 300-400 head and it was an all consuming venture.


----------



## Luissa (May 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Are you really that stupid?


----------



## Luissa (May 18, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > That was an attack? He admitted to being a loser I called attention to that fact and you call that an attack? Well if you say so.
> ...



I know my brother who is a cattle rancher would never have the time to post on messageboard, especially as much as Lonestar does.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> That was an attack? He admitted to being a loser I called attention to that fact and you call that an attack? Well if you say so.
> 
> The op wasn't attacking anyone, he stated "apologize for this losers" and you call that an attack?
> 
> Damn you people are truly stupid. It would be sad if it wasn't so damn funny.



The only funny thing on this thread is the rhetorical gymnastics you are resorting too in an attempt avoid admitted what a massive hypocrite you are.

Well, that and everyone making fun of you.

Other than that, this thread is all business.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 18, 2010)

jillian said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



Is that a question? if so, in response to what? I'm calling xotoxi a troll because it's the truth. And yes I find xotoxi to be humorous at times, we all need a good laugh even at my own expense.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> I know my brother who is a cattle rancher would never have the time to post on messageboard, especially as much as Lonestar does.



It's the middle of May.  If you are doing any sort of serious ag work, there is hay to put up.  If it's raining, then there is equipment to be maintained/worked on.  If that's done, then there is fence line to mend, if that's done then......

Get the picture?

"All hat, no cowboy."


----------



## Luissa (May 18, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I know my brother who is a cattle rancher would never have the time to post on messageboard, especially as much as Lonestar does.
> ...



I think my brother is branding right now. Plus I have worked with him on the ranch he runs, we never had any free time. Of course he runs a ranch that Lonestar has wet dreams about. lol


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Ranching is a really just a hobby, I currently have 75 head of Beefmasters, they don't need much tending, I usually throw out some hay when I get home in the evening, feed my two paint horses, toss out of bucket of supplement every now and then. I have guys that mow, bale hay, mend fencing (when needed) and other things that I don't feel like doing or have time for. Twice a year I have a round-up to vaccinate and worm all the cattle and take the calves to market, and I swap out my bulls every other year. It's not a lot really, it's not a full time job by any means. 

I also have two small  businesses (co-own) with thirteen employees and I currently work as an advisor to an Engineering/Construction firm. In all honesty I don't need to work another day, I have enough money and assets that I could live out the rest of my life in reasonable comfort.

And right now it's lunchtime and I have a lunch date with a client.

But please continue with your little digs, I'll need a good laugh when I return.


----------



## xotoxi (May 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


 
Not quite, muscleman.  You're trolldar is way off.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ranching is a really just a hobby,



You don't say.

How did I know that, before you even told me?


----------



## jillian (May 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



it's a rhetorical question because we all know what the answer is. a thread starting out demanding an apology from the 'losers' is a troll and isn't intended to be anything else.


----------



## xotoxi (May 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


 
Luissa's brother:







Lonestar Logic:


----------



## jillian (May 18, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Ranching is a really just a hobby,
> ...



I think he's referring to his farm on facebook.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 18, 2010)

jillian said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I've got to say, as someone who grew up on a farm, the concept of "Hobby Farming" mystifies me.  

I can respect wanting to own some land and run some livestock, but it wouldn't be my first choice for relaxation.

Of course, when I was in High School, the demands of maintaining a farm weren't optional.  It was a good motivation to play sports and go on to college though so I guess in the long run it did alright by me.  

Ironically, the "conservative ideals" All Hat espouses are adopted by the party that also is in the hip pocket of Mansanto and all the other corporate Ag entities that are making it impossible for small farms to survive.  After my little brother and I left, my dad basically had to get out of farming.  He couldn't afford to keep it going.  

Oh, a funny story:  A guy I went to high school with grew up on a farm too.  He went off to college and got a little crazy and got in academic trouble in the fall semester.  After the spring round up, he got a package from his Dad.  He opened it to find a bunch of cow horns (from de-horning) and balls (from castrating) and a note from his Dad that said "Now remember, if the whole college thing doesn't work out, the farm is always here for you."  He didn't have any academic trouble after that.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> What do I need to apologize for this time?



I am as puzzled as you are.


----------



## xotoxi (May 18, 2010)

jillian said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


 





Here's LSL doing his chores:


----------



## geauxtohell (May 18, 2010)

bodecea said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > What do I need to apologize for this time?
> ...



Just apologize DAMMIT!

LOSER!


----------



## geauxtohell (May 18, 2010)

xotoxi said:


>



Oh. My. God.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 18, 2010)

None of you idiots knows one thing about raising cattle.


----------



## jillian (May 18, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> I've got to say, as someone who grew up on a farm, the concept of "Hobby Farming" mystifies me.
> 
> I can respect wanting to own some land and run some livestock, but it wouldn't be my first choice for relaxation.
> 
> ...



In my house it was considered a big deal when we came home after school to walk the dog. lol.. So I can't imagine it being a 'hobby' to keep a farm. I have a friend with 40 acres and they have animals (horses, dogs, some cows and chickens) but she'd never call it a farm. And still that's a massive amount of work, albeit it's a wonderful place to hang out.

It's like when they talk about 'family farms' and wanting to do away with estate taxes, they like to ignore the fact that family farmers mostly had the trouble your dad did and were essentially made unprofitable by the factory farms.

That's a great story about your friend. I can see where the package would have motivated him. heh..


----------



## xotoxi (May 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> None of you idiots knows one thing about raising cattle.


 
I raise cattle using the Darwin method.

If they can't find food and water, they die.


----------



## jillian (May 18, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > None of you idiots knows one thing about raising cattle.
> ...



how randian of you.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> None of you idiots knows one thing about raising cattle.



I've probably forgotten too much to do an adequate job of it now, though at one time I was a good hand.  

The one thing I do remember, when it comes to farm/ranch country there are plenty of hobby farmers out there who like to fantasize that they are cattle barons.  

That would be guys like you, All Hat.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 18, 2010)

I wanna be just like Ike Clanton! ~BH


----------



## geauxtohell (May 18, 2010)

jillian said:


> In my house it was considered a big deal when we came home after school to walk the dog. lol.. So I can't imagine it being a 'hobby' to keep a farm. I have a friend with 40 acres and they have animals (horses, dogs, some cows and chickens) but she'd never call it a farm. And still that's a massive amount of work, albeit it's a wonderful place to hang out.
> 
> It's like when they talk about 'family farms' and wanting to do away with estate taxes, they like to ignore the fact that family farmers mostly had the trouble your dad did and were essentially made unprofitable by the factory farms.
> 
> That's a great story about your friend. I can see where the package would have motivated him. heh..



We had around 1500 acres.  It keeps you busy.  Though, the livestock was the easiest part of the deal.  The hay and silage was the real work.  

I am grateful for it, I just didn't want to do it for a living.  With the current state of affairs in our country, even if I did want to do it for a living, it wouldn't be an option.


----------



## Dante (May 18, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...


----------



## jillian (May 18, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> We had around 1500 acres.  It keeps you busy.  Though, the livestock was the easiest part of the deal.  The hay and silage was the real work.
> 
> I am grateful for it, I just didn't want to do it for a living.  With the current state of affairs in our country, even if I did want to do it for a living, it wouldn't be an option.



at least you had the opportunity to live that kind of life. it must have been a wonderful growing experience.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 18, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > None of you idiots knows one thing about raising cattle.
> ...



Well that's where you make your mistake, I never claimed to be a cattle baron nor do I fantasize about being one. I have under 100 head on 500+ acres. I don't need grain silos nor do I require a lot of hay. My cattle are grassfed and graze on a variety of high protein brush and grasses mostly bermuda and I have a winter pasture where I plant rye grass. 

I wean the calves after eight months or sooner depending on the condition of the cow, the calves are then sold to a feed lot. I have two ranch hands that keep up with the daily chores and help with seeding and fertilizing of both my hay pasture and winter pasture. Raising cattle isn't hard and the few that I have don't require much attention. But of course you should know that since you claim to have done this type of work. Oh and I don't de-horn my cattle but I do castrate the bulls when they are between 2 and 3 months old when I give them their initial Blackleg or 8-way vaccination shots.  Steers sell better than bulls, any cattleman would tell you that.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Steers sell better than bulls, any cattleman would tell you that.



No shit.

"Turn their thoughts from ass to grass."

You don't have to be a "cattleman" to know that.


----------



## Luissa (May 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> None of you idiots knows one thing about raising cattle.



Giving the fact my ACTUALLY runs a cattle ranch, I might know something. I also know I have never seen a rancher wear a sleeveless shirt.


----------



## Luissa (May 18, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



My brother runs a ranch in Wyomning, there is nothing light about it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > None of you idiots knows one thing about raising cattle.
> ...



Your brother could be a heart surgeon that doesn't mean you know a thing about heart surgery.

Then you've never been to a Texas ranch. I bet you've never seen a ranch hand wearing  shorts pants, rubber boots, hunting vest and a stetson hat neither, that doesn't mean it don't happen.


----------



## Luissa (May 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



My brother FORCED me to work on his ranch a few times. I don't know much, but I do know some things.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Some is better than none I s'pose.


----------



## Angelhair (May 18, 2010)

'YOu might want to look who was throwing stones in this thread.'

_I was not referring to anybody in particular - just making a comment is all._


----------



## Luissa (May 18, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I do know that a bull will stare at you for ten minutes!

He had about 200 black angus bulls in a field, and went out to feed them. I was suppose to go with him, and this one stared at me for a long time. I been there a bunch of times, but I still am not a fan of rubbing up against bulls.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 18, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I saw a Charlois bull stick it's head under my mom's horse and flip it with her on it.  She was able to get off in mid-air and it didn't hurt her, but she was lucky.  Bulls are pretty cantankerous.  Some breeds more than others.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 18, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Jeezus g, For a guy who hated it you sure as hell can't stop talking about it!  Did you spend long hours in the barn with a certain favorite Cow, Steer or Bull bro? Maybe a horse or Pig I hate to suggest? ~BH


----------



## geauxtohell (May 18, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Memory lane is easier than studying at night.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 18, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



I was honestly just joking with you though g. I like you and think that you're an intelligent guy other than the Political Party you continue to support. ~BH


----------



## geauxtohell (May 18, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Oh, I know.  I was going to come up with something witty to retort to the bestiality crack, but my brain is a little fried. right now.


----------



## Luissa (May 19, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


This place is not good for studying.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 19, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



They also have good memories.


----------



## Luissa (May 19, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I am pretty sure the bull was fucking with me.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 19, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Or simply curious. One reason I tend a small herd is it's easier to keep them gentle, I can hand feed any one of my cows, my bulls are a different story because I change bulls every so often they don't take to being hand fed.


----------



## Luissa (May 19, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



The rest of the herd went to eat, he stayed right where he was at and just stared for what seemed like 10 minutes.
The ranch my brother runs very large, I think he runs 20,000 acres for a man who probably has 100,000 all together. Of couse the man has a few ranches, and a lot of cattle. That day there was probably 200 bulls in that one spot.
Their operation is all organic you could say, they don't give them hormones, they don't   have chips, and they are all free range.


----------

